# Juiced!



## TTCW (Nov 1, 2005)

Rinse 
Megs Soft Wash
Rinse
Micro fibre
Megs Clay bar
Micro fibre
Dodo Hard Blue Velet

and 3 hours later!

Any thoughts on the Dodo?

T


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Yip i use it  and think you get a good finish with it


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

I've not used it yet but im very impressed with the results. Car is looking great :!:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

This is the results i got with dodo juice


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi *TTCW*

I'm also very impressed with it and, like *trev*, go down the WASH > CLAY > DODO LIME PRIME > DODO DIAMOND WHITE or LIGHT FANTASTIC route.

Recently put onto Werksat Acrylic by PolishedBliss and the jury is still out on that one ..

DODO DIAMOND WHITE

















..and WERKSTAT ACRYLIC
















Apologies for the poor image quality .. need to suss out camera settings under artificial lights!

At a recent meet, *Audi Gorebridge* showed his TTR having been worked with Autoglym Super Resin with surprisingly good results. IMO, it can be down to the car colour as to what works best. I'm trying to get some 'depth' into my finish and spending a fortune doing it :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

It looks hard work ,does it leave you Puffin ? :roll:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> It looks hard work ,does it leave you Puffin ? :roll:


Dodo polish not dodo bird andy


----------



## TTCW (Nov 1, 2005)

Thanks for the replies.

I'm impressed with the WERKSTAT ACRYLIC results, but probably have 20 more goes with with dodo juice before considering buying anything else.

I need to find a better spot for taking photo's as RabTT and Trev's inside shots look impressive.

T


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

TTCW said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> I'm impressed with the WERKSTAT ACRYLIC results, but probably have 20 more goes with with dodo juice before considering buying anything else.
> 
> ...


Stick with Dodo stuff rather than going the acrylic route would be my advice ie a wax rather than a synthetic.

Why? Your car has a dark paint and an acrylic will never give any "depth" or "warmth" to the finish. The synthetics are best left to light colours and even then can still lack that little something...they leave the paint with a clinical and cold look. Suits some folk but not many!

While the modern acrylics can outlast a wax in terms of durability, it's not always the case - and acylics need curing time, around 24 hours between coats. They are also sensitive to environmental conditions whilst curing...they don't like damp!

I've said this before and it's worth repeating...the wax or sealant will only show its worth IF your preperation has been thorough. The effort you put in with the polishing phase will reward you with great results at the end of the day.
Cheap wax on well prep'ed will look great; conversely, the most costly wax applied to poorly prep'ed paint will look, well, crap!
The wax (or sealant) will only contribute at best around 5% of the total look of the car...it simply enhances and protects that high gloss you'll get by thorough polishing.

I've seen Trev's car after it was finished with the Dodo products - impressive is an understatement. Seems to offer remarkable value with an easy to use and forgiving system using the pre-wax cleaner and wax.

Stick with what your using :wink:

Dave


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

cheers for that Dave  its all down to your training skills :lol: got me a key ring at Rockingham for my efforts .
could of done with you this week mate off my head with this bathroom [smiley=bomb.gif] only half done,
sorry back on topic


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

It's all down to personal preference in the end as I actually find that I do get depth with the Werkstat as that's what I've been searching to achieve. Modern acrylics have dramatically improved performance over recent years and Werkstat now state a curing time of only 1/2hr between apps but I tend to leave it slightly longer than that. I also will say however, that it IS all the the prep! 8)

I'm going to persevere with Werkstat for now as it's a layering finish and will improve even more with further apps. Come the Spring, I intend to include the Menzerna finishing glaze into my paint prep prior to applying a wax or sealant. :wink: This should help mask any slight imperfections that still exist rather than scrubbing more clear coat off the car . .


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

rabTT said:


> It's all down to personal preference in the end as I actually find that I do get depth with the Werkstat as that's what I've been searching to achieve. Modern acrylics have dramatically improved performance over recent years and Werkstat now state a curing time of only 1/2hr between apps but I tend to leave it slightly longer than that. I also will say however, that it IS all the the prep! 8)
> 
> I'm going to persevere with Werkstat for now as it's a layering finish and will improve even more with further apps. Come the Spring, I intend to include the Menzerna finishing glaze into my paint prep prior to applying a wax or sealant. :wink: This should help mask any slight imperfections that still exist rather than scrubbing more clear coat off the car . .


52 coats ?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

rabTT said:


> ...I actually find that I do get depth with the Werkstat as that's what I've been searching to achieve. Modern acrylics have dramatically improved performance over recent years and Werkstat now state a curing time of only 1/2hr between apps but I tend to leave it slightly longer than that...


That's me put in my box then - I defer to your experience! :wink: 

My reply was actually directed at the OP with his car having dark paint! IF he were to go the acrylic route with his dark paint, I'm confident that he would be disappointed...I and many other have tried.
I will however concede that that acylics *can* look good on light colours. Having said that, I've seen more than a few Silver cars treated with acylics and none have looked as good as those treated with a premium quality wax. 
Trevs, davidg's and YellowTT's cars bear testament to that.



rabTT said:


> I'm going to persevere with Werkstat for now as it's a layering finish and will improve even more with further apps





rabTT said:


> Recently put onto Werksat Acrylic and the jury is still out on that one ...


Quick verdict :wink:



rabTT said:


> Come the Spring, I intend to include the Menzerna finishing glaze into my paint prep prior to applying a wax or sealant. :wink: This should help mask any slight imperfections that still exist rather than scrubbing more clear coat off the car . .


Cheating and a temporary fix! Regardless of what you "seal it in" with the marks will re-appear - a few microns of clear coat at most ought to remove any slight imperfections. I've a paint thickness guage if you have worries :wink: 
I also have available for a small donation, a bottle of Menz' Finishing Glaze and a bottle of of Menz' Full Metal Jacket (Acrylic Sealant) sitting in my box of "hyped as good but failed to reach my expectations" products...I'll evict the spiders if interested? 

In all seriousness, it is of course personal preference - if it works for you, fairy-snuff 

Dave


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> rabTT said:
> 
> 
> > It's all down to personal preference in the end as I actually find that I do get depth with the Werkstat as that's what I've been searching to achieve. Modern acrylics have dramatically improved performance over recent years and Werkstat now state a curing time of only 1/2hr between apps but I tend to leave it slightly longer than that. I also will say however, that it IS all the the prep! 8)
> ...


52 coats of Zaino ZFX Pro with flash curer .
This takes 1 hr to set between coats , will let you know how it looks on white ,,,,,, VERY SOON   But will then be finished off with swissvax BOS , and prepared with swissvax cleaner . 
8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

Dave mate, please don't think that I'm dissing you as I've mucho respect for you and in particular the fab results that you achieve. It's just my opinion and I'm still not 100% sold on Werkstat but I'm impressed with the initial results - nothing ventured, nothing gained and all that jazz!

If you want to dust off those Menz products, we may have some sort of deal next time I see you


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

rabTT said:


> Dave mate, please don't think that I'm dissing you as I've mucho respect for you and in particular the fab results that you achieve. It's just my opinion and I'm still not 100% sold on Werkstat but I'm impressed with the initial results - nothing ventured, nothing gained and all that jazz!
> 
> If you want to dust off those Menz products, we may have some sort of deal next time I see you


Not at all Rab...my post was liberally sprinkled with smilies etc :wink:

Spiders served with eviction notice!

Dave


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

davidg said:


> 52 coats of Zaino ZFX Pro with flash curer .
> This takes 1 hr to set between coats , will let you know how it looks on white ,,,,,, VERY SOON   But will then be finished off with swissvax BOS , and prepared with swissvax cleaner .
> 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)


Come on then when?!

Next week - can I knock on your door? :wink:

Dave


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > 52 coats of Zaino ZFX Pro with flash curer .
> ...


OK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

6th Sept ,,,,,,    

You also know you can call anytime :wink: , B&B is fully open  

D & J


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

davidg said:


> OK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 6th Sept ,,,,,,
> 
> ...


Thanks fella - 6 Sept, Nobbies Nuts and beer party?! 

Give you a call later

Dave


----------

